# PIC's Bragging, I can't help it.



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My son was accepted to Embry Riddle aeronautical school last week.
He is taking his SAT's today.
I'm an old man , with a late son in life. 4.3 GPA. 
Sorry about the bragging, omg, he's just as smart as me ( giggling ).


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Which campus the one in Arizona or Florida?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Florida, We noticed the Arizona Campus while applying . Thanks for asking. I seen the Arizona campus,,,, I thought about you. Lol , for real. 
Do I still get the pick of the litter ( your gun collection ) like you promised awhile back.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Part of 11th grade last year, I'm sorry, hesitant about the internet.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Florida, We noticed the Arizona Campus while applying . Thanks for asking. I seen the Arizona campus,,,, I thought about you. Lol , for real.
> *Do I still get the pick of the litter ( your gun collection ) like you promised awhile back.*


Only residents of Arizona need apply, sorry.

We went to an air show at the regional airport just north of Embry Riddle to check out the B17's and B29's amongst others. The gentleman kneeling on the ground was a ball turret gunner. For a fee they would take you up for a ride. They let him ride for free he certainly earned it. He said that a typical mission was about 12 hours and he was crammed up into that thing the whole time with his knees practically up to his chest. Obviously you had to be a certain size for that job and he volunteered. It was an honor to speak to someone like that. A once in a lifetime experience, no doubt about that.

The sound of those planes starting up and taking off was really something to see and hear. One of my friend's father flew 30 missions over Germany in a B17 as a radio man, he volunteered for 5 more after he completed the required 25. About 30% never made it home. It makes me sad that there are few of these great Americans left.


*Most Dangerous Job During World War II: B-17 Bombing Runs ...*
nationalinterest.org › blog › buzz
Jun 01, 2019 · Most Dangerous Job During World War II: B-17 Bombing Runs over Nazi Germany. And this mission proves it. by Warfare History Network. When the call came that morning, it was not unlike the 25 times ...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Amazing, thank you for the pics, very cool. 
Comes to mind a twilight episode of the turret gunner trapped in the compartment,,,he was an artist, quick drawing type soldier doodling , he was stuck. 
The problem was the landing gear wouldn't come out to land, running out of fuel. 
The turret gunner would've been scraped on landing, or squashed more likely. 
I'll see if theres a video of the short story movie clip available. 

My memory might be playing tricks on me to the exact details .
Anyhow nice pics
Thank you


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Amazing, thank you for the pics, very cool.
> Comes to mind a twilight episode of the turret gunner trapped in the compartment,,,he was an artist, quick drawing type soldier doodling , he was stuck.
> The problem was the landing gear wouldn't come out to land, running out of fuel.
> The turret gunner would've been scraped on landing, or squashed more likely.
> ...


You're welcome!

I think I remember seeing that same episode? Which reminds me of a documentary that I used to watch religiously "The World at War" narrated by Sir Laurence Olivier.

There was an episode where two service men were at an English pub both wearing their respective uniforms. One was in the infantry the other was in the 8th Air Force. The infantryman told the airman that he was envious of him being up in the air while he was out there slogging it in the mud. The airman replied: Oh yeah, I tell you what I'd be willing to trade uniforms with you and began removing his jacket. The infantryman looked at him kinda' strange and with a puzzled expression replied: By the way what's your position? To which the airman replied: I'm a ball turret gunner. The infantryman politely told him: Well you can go to hell.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I think I remember seeing that same episode? Which reminds me of a documentary that I used to watch religiously "The World at War" narrated by Sir Laurence Olivier.
> 
> There was an episode where two service men were at an English pub both wearing their respective uniforms. One was in the infantry the other was in the 8th Air Force. The infantryman told the airman that he was envious of him being up in the air while he was out there slogging it in the mud. The airman replied: Oh yeah, I tell you what I'd be willing to trade uniforms with you and began removing his jacket. The infantryman looked at him kinda' strange and with a puzzled expression replied: By the way what's your position? To which the airman replied: I'm a ball turret gunner. The infantryman politely told him: Well you can go to hell.


Lol,






Full screen option available


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

...


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Lol,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that!

It's not the same one I saw. I think the one I saw might have been the movie about the "Memphis Belle"? I've watched so many documentaries and World War Two movies that it's hard to keep track of them all. Same for the Vietnam War. World War Two because I'm fascinated by the events of the 20's, 30's and 40's. Vietnam because I grew up then and know so many people that served. I was a little too young then by the time I reached the age that war was over. I remember year after year most of the seniors in high school that I knew all went to Vietnam shortly after, it was a given. When they came back they were never the same. Fortunately the people that I knew and grew up with came back in one piece. Other's were not so lucky.

One was a medic who received the Silver Star for retrieving wounded soldiers off the battlefield while under machine gun fire. In high school he was the all American football star. He wasn't very big but when he had a football in his hand he'd dodge and weave and no one could catch him. When he returned home he was a shell of his former self. He became a loner and an alcoholic. He'd hang out in our local bar sitting in a corner all by himself and drink himself into a stupor. It's so f'n sad he was a real American hero. One time the bartender picked him up and threw him out on his ass. I got so pissed off, walked up to the bartender and said: What the f'k did you do that for, do you know who that is? I went outside helped him up and walked him home which was only about a block away. Damn, that was a long time ago, but I remember it like it was yesterday.

All of my favorite music was from both those era's too. From The Big Bands to Rock. I especially like the old Mississippi Delta blues from the 30's and 40's. Robert Johnson, Muddy Waters, Mississippi John Hurt, Arthur Crudup, William Ledbetter (Leadbelly) etc. They were the foundation of all the great rock bands of the 60's and early 70's. The Beatles, The Rolling Stones, The Animals, Canned Heat, Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix and my all time favorite The Doors. Jim Morrison was my idol growing up, they didn't call him "The Lizard King" for nothing. He loved going out into the desert and it was the inspiration for a lot of The Doors music and Morrison's poetry. He really knew what it was all about. He did his thing and just didn't give a shit. Unfortunately he paid for it with his life and became a member of the infamous 27 club.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

What a great news @pic . Your son deserves to be bragged by his parents! Goodluck to his journey.


----------

